# Help choosing 4" angle grinder tool for power carving



## Planeman40

I am looking at buying a tool to fit onto my 4" angle grinder for power carving and hollowing out. I see two types, one is a bit of chain saw chain around a disk, the other are shaped burrs with little spikes on them. There may be others that I am not aware of. I would like to get some advice regarding *the pros and cons of each design* and what are the better ones to buy.

Planeman


----------



## waho6o9

http://www.arbortechusa.com/view/woodworking/

I like the one above but haven't purchased it yet and am curious to 
the responses on said inquiry.


----------



## ksSlim

Arbortech! They sell different levels of teeth/blade set for different finish.
Corase does a fine job for roughing in. Med or fine cleans up the tool marks.


----------



## ClaudeF

I bought this one http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/45-NUGGET-WHEEL-X-COARSE/productinfo/264045/ to convex curve roughing. It does fairly quick work, but I don't think I'd try it on any hollowing in inside curves. This one might be useful for inside curves http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/4-COARSE-DONUT-WHEEL/productinfo/259882/
The Arbortech Turboplane or mini-turbo both look like they would work well, and the mini specifically mentions deep internal profiles http://www.arbortechusa.com/view/woodworking/mini-turbo/


----------



## Quanter50

Harbor Freight has the "Lancelot 22 tooth carving disc" I have used this on my angle grinder a few times. They are fairly easy to use. They hog off the wood well. http://t.harborfreight.com/22-tooth-carving-disc-7697.html?utm_referrer=direct%2Fnot%20provided


----------



## Planeman40

Thanks guys.

It appears as if I might need two wheels, one of each type. I like the chain saw type as I can sharpen the blades and I know it can give be an acceptable finish to sand down further. It appears it would be a touch limited in getting into smaller recesses. And the Harbor Freight one is the same make as Woodcraft but $15 cheaper. I think I'll try this one first and see where it takes me. The "spikey" types come in various "grits". It might be that one of these would be helpful for finishing out a hollow form. If I find I need one I believe I would get one with a less aggressive "grit". None of these things are cheap. : )


----------



## rick1955

http://www.arbortechusa.com/view/woodworking/industrial-woodcarver/
The arbortech industrial wood carver would my choice. I already most of the brands listed and more. The carbide discs last ten times longer than steel and can be rotated for a fresh edge. It also gives a nicer finish than the grit type or chain saw wheels.


----------



## kelvancra

Coming here, and based on the heading, I was expecting a bit more discussion on the angle grinder.

I have the chain type puppy and, when I use it, it's gold. I have looked at the other types, if only because I don't have to wrestle them during installation.

The actual cutting device aside, my best advice would be, spend the extra money and buy a variable speed angle grinder.

Some jobs are just not what you want to bring a high speed angle grinder to, and being able to vary the speed makes your grinder far more versatile. I'm able to use it to add other medias (i.e., stone) to my woodworking project, to just hog wood off something, or even to do polishing.

I have the Milwaukee and Makita [and a Flex with the water feed dedicated to granite and tile work]. From that experience, it seems pretty much any name brand would work.

By being able to slow the grinder down, I get better control on certain projects. For example:

- I use the grinders and a grind stone to round over (bullnose) the edges of granite sink cut outs and pieces I get from granite/stone places.

- I install a diamond router bit and shape the edges of stone tile and counter top. Essentially, these convert your grinder into a granite or stone router.

- I install hook-and-loop backers and polishing pads (50-10,000 grit) to polish my stone cuts, or to just bring a shine to a stone out in the yard.

- I install cheap HF diamond blades and use the grinder to cut out patterns in stone,

- I install diamond grinding heads, like those sold at the big box places, and use the head to smooth concrete.

- I install various sanding heads to hog off wood, while keeping the head down to the speed the head is rated for.

Note that when I do stone work, and when I can, I dribble water onto the cutting, grinding or polishing wheel. To do this, I added some fittings to a common hose valve to allow me to run 1/8" diameter vinyl hose. It gets enough water to the blade, stone or pads to cool them (just a dribble), and is flexible enough to hold in place with one finger, while gripping the grinder.

Of course, be mindful of the water and electricity thing, so a GFI, rubber gloves and boots are good ideas.


----------



## Redoak49

I have used the Kutzall donut disks on my angle grinder. I used it for rough shaping my Maloof Rocker.


----------



## runswithscissors

Be cautious as you are learning to use the chain saw type. They cut very aggressively, and can get grabby if you don't have firm grip.

HF has a semi convex disk with carbide chunks imbedded. Medium speed in cutting, not as aggressive as some, and quite reasonable.

The suggestion regarding variable speed brings up points I hadn't considered. I would also recommend a 4 1/2" grinder over a 4" one. More tools will fit it.


----------



## opticsguy

Purchased a 4" grinding wheel from Harbor Freight for $10. Works really good!!!!!


----------



## therealSteveN

I also thought it was more about the grinder used. For that I like 11 Amp, and a paddle switch for the best control. Get one of those with the just on or off, and something weird happens it's no fun trying to tame the beast in your hands.

I like this one, and believe me it's a long time since I've suggested a DeWalley tool, but this is a good one.

Something to consider is what work will you be doing? A lot of the disc type cutters chain or carbide teeth won't allow you to dish a small area. Like trying to fit a spinning truck into a fish bowl, won't fit.

Consequently I find myself using an air Die grinder, and smaller MUCH less expensive tips. I think possible tip selection is miles ahead of what you can get for an angle grinder.

As far as angle grinder heads Arbortech as suggested has some winners. For getting into stuff that turbo ball gouge, and the turbo shaft don't have an equal that I am aware of. I think some of their competition has some pretty close products to their plane type cutters though. But darned if they aren't proud of their tools, COSTLY they are.


----------



## Redoak49

I bought the DeWalt angle grinder and really liked it with the Kutzall disk.


----------



## OSU55

My "power carving" is done on the lathe, but I use a 4-1/2 angle grinder, single speed, with the HF chainsaw wheel to trim/balance lathe blanks. I dont need much precision. For actual carving with a grinder variable speed is the only way to go, and a die grinder for more detailed work.


----------



## Lazyman

> My "power carving" is done on the lathe, but I use a 4-1/2 angle grinder, single speed, *with the HF chainsaw wheel to trim/balance lathe blanks*. I dont need much precision. For actual carving with a grinder variable speed is the only way to go, and a die grinder for more detailed work.
> 
> - OSU55


That's a great idea. I've been looking for an excuse to try that HF wheel.


----------



## Mahdeew

Kelly is right on. If you can find a grinder that will shut off when you let go of it, it would be even better. I had a bad accident with the chainsaw disk on a HF grinder. The tool runs way too fast to be safe with a chainsaw disk. You really need to make sure your project is securely fastened before going at it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I'm with *OSU55*
it seems like the more dangerous they look, the better they work.

.

.


----------



## kelvancra

Lot of good points.

I should have noted, when I use my Lancelot chain head, I, ALWAYS, use the handle the unit came with.

On the matter of die grinders, I sold mine quite a while back, after I bought a Trend Router, which doubles as a variable speed die grinder.

I was working a project and it became apparent I needed the same advantage with my die grinder I have with my angle grinder - speed control.

My air powered die grinders work great and their speed can be varied by the trigger plates, but aren't practical in the field, for want of a sufficient air supply. In the end, and electric die grinder seemed and turned out to be the ticket.

Interestingly, the Trend router, which takes 1/4" shafts, was much cheaper than a variable speed die grinder.

The die grinder acts like my Foredom, but only if the Foredom was on steroids and speed.

Even the cheap HF wood rasp bits hog material off pretty quickly, using the Trend (info below).

_
Trend T4EK 850-Watt 1.1-HP

https://www.amazon.com/Trend-T4EK-850-Watt-Variable-Speed-Plunge-Base/dp/B001UQ5OX6/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=trend+router&qid=1553790862&s=hi&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## pottz

when i did my maloof rocker i did the aggressive carving wit a dounut grinder,the one with spikes then switched to a flap wheel which you can get in 40-60-80grits.they work quite well on a small grinder and will remove material quite quickly but offer good control.i also agree with runswithscissors on the 4-1/2 grinder over the 4".


----------

